# bob sikes



## scrawley09 (Mar 9, 2013)

I caught 2 bull reds tonight at sikes. Thanks to avid for all the help so I could get them finally.


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

*Sikes Smackdown*

You definitely came up with a couple of aces there. I'm sure that was a thrill for you and whoever was with you. How were you rigged and what baits?


----------



## scrawley09 (Mar 9, 2013)

I caught both on freshly caught trout heads.


----------



## AVIDfisherman (Jan 31, 2013)

Wow. Thats awesome dude. Good job. Im thinking baits go out of season as far as what baits the certain kind of fish you go after change. I switched to trout and a live croacker the other night up there. And my poles were peeling drag. Sometimes its always a good idea to switch up baits and see what they like more at the time. With menhaden, we've just been hooking into trash lately. Good looking fish!


----------



## southern yakker (Jun 25, 2012)

Very nice! Finally got onto the reds!!! Congratd man


----------



## fangard (May 7, 2012)

What type of trout?

Nice fish.


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

Those are some STUDS! Thanks for the report and congrats!


----------



## scrawley09 (Mar 9, 2013)

Thanks. And white trout. Yeah the men haden wasn't doing much but my tthe 2nd one hit after ten minutes of throwingv the bait out.


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

Great reds! We were out there tuesday night and all we managed were a ton of white trout, two menhaden, a 30 lb ray, a 100lb + ray that my friend fought for 53 mins then lost, and I got broke off on a huge redfish that of course went for my light tackle set up with 14lb mono... Hoping to go out there again tonight and see if we can get some reds and maybe a shark.


----------



## scrawley09 (Mar 9, 2013)

I think I saw yall out there actually. Yeah the white trout were everywhere and I got men haden too. And ill be out there tonight too.


----------



## Sharknut (Mar 18, 2013)

Dadgummit. I was out there all day yesterday and had the whole place to myself - caught all kinds of bait and a couple white trout but otherwise it was dead. Think I'll try it again tonite after seeing those beauties. Thanks for the report!


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Fresh trout heads have been hot for bull reds lately. The three over 40'' that I've got in the past two weeks were all on fresh white trout heads too. Nice fish man!


----------



## Blazerz65 (Mar 22, 2013)

Just wondering, how do you catch the trout there. A jig and gulp minnow or shrimp?


----------

